# The dinosaur thread



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I was checking the Italian lega A boxscores this morning and a special line attracted my eye : 

Mario Boni , almost 41 years old , scored 40 points ! It was an offensive game , Teramo beat Avellino 119-108 , but Boni's overall performance is outstanding .. 

In most of our countries , there are old players who still manage to play well. In france , for instance , there is Stephane Ostrowski . He is playing in Antibes (second league) and averaging : 15.7 pts , 7.5 rbds , 4.5 assists. Not bad for a 42 years old man.

In NBA , Karl malone , 40 , scored 30 pts and grabbed 13 rbds yesterday , outplaying numerous younger players.

I'm sure you have such old-but-great players in your own league. let us know about them!

Merged -- MJG


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Arvydas Sabonis?   

Well, that goes without thinking and what to add more from LKL (Lithuanian league)...

Well, latvian Ainars Bagatskis from Zalgiris is 37 years old, but he still can get it done. Like example yesterday he scored 30 in semifinal game win over Sakalai. 

The leader of Sakalai is Rolandas Skaisgirys, 191 PG. Maybe nobody knows him here as Skaisgirys all his time played only in Lithuania. He could have some career abroad if he would give all his time to basketball, but as he is a businessman at the same time, basketball suffers. So he is 35 years old. BTW, hes also very hot-temepered not looking to the age. Rasheed Wallace of LKL.

Another guy, who comes to the head when thinking about age is Robertas Giedraitis from Siauliai. But now I checked his profile and hes "just" 33. I thought he was older. He always played for the same Siauliai team and it seemed like hes playing there for ages. Anyway his play is declining and he said he will finish career after this or next season.

I dont remember other "aged" players being more than 35 and still playing in the league.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Arvydas Sabonis?
> 
> .


Sabonis is not old , he is different.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Andrew Gaze in the Australian NBL is about 40 but still one of the top players.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

From Estonia there is Aivar Kuusmaa - 36 years old and still going strong - his fake 3'shoots are legendary in Estonia.

And Margus Metstak. Our best center and still is despite being 42.

Good old days of Estonian basketball


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

Jose Ortiz, better know as Piculin. He is from Pueto rico and still burning the league at the age of 40. He recorded a triple double against Canada and close to some of those in the Puerto Rico summer league. He has some huge games this season, even though his minutes has been shortened by minor injuries. He is taking his time to get back healthy to the Olympics. I saw him play some days ago and he looked very good and strong. He scored 15 points in the game i saw, in limited minutes.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Boni is out of competition ... he made an agreement with the Devil :angel:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

In ACB... Andre Turner of Forum Valladolid. He's 40 but still he's one of the best PGs of the leagues and he is one of the two foreigners of Forum.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I found out some new Dinosaurs :

*40 years old , senior*

MILLER Cedric ,1964 , Nassau, BAHAMAS, Hampton University (NCAA 2) 84: 3.6 pts , 3.3 rbds in Gravelines , French first league.

*39 years old , Junior*

David Rivers , 39 ,Position, Point Guard. NBA Draft, 1988 # 25 , playing in antibes , french second league : 

Nedeljko"Neno" Asceric, forward, 2,00 m, 29/05/1965 in Salinki : 11.8 pts , 4.4 rbds , 30 mn

*38 years old , sophomore*

Derrick lewis , 38 years old , Maryland 1988', is still posting 8.4 pts , 5.1 rbds , 24 mn

*37 years old , Freshman*

Pat Durham , Selected by Dallas Mavericks in 2nd round (#35 pick overall) of 1989 NBA Draft , playing in Le HAvre , French League : 9.5 pts , 4.4 rbds , 26mn/game

It looks like old US player like to finish their career playing in France...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> David Rivers , 39 ,Position, Point Guard. NBA Draft, 1988 # 25 , playing in antibes , french second league


Still alive ?? 

I remind him when 6-7 years ago he played with Fortitudo Bologna togheter with Myers, Wilkins, f.ucka etc


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Still alive ??
> ...


I can imagine how big a surprise it is for you  

David Rivers has been retired for roughly two years .He made his come back in his favourite club in the begining of the season. He plays in Antibes for the pleasure . His wage is ridiculous. he is still averaging 15 points , 4.5 rbds , 5.5 assists , in a rather bad team (ranked 12 out of 17) . He plays alongside a former french star and multiple MVP : Stephane Ostrowski (42 years old!) . Two 40+ players in the starting five ! But in the mean , those players were great pros. Stephane Ostrowski used to drink carrot juice something like 15 years ago. Back in this time , he was passing for a gadfly...

Did Walter magnifico finally retire? He played very late too... 37-38 years old? And Ricardo Pittis is almost 36 years old!

An all-geriatric team is about to be built , watch out.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Did Walter magnifico finally retire? He played very late too... 37-38 years old?


Magnifico is still playing in the B1 league (3th division) at Rieti as 2nd center, along with guard "king 14,000 points" Antonello Riva.
Maybe I will see them here in my town during the play off for the Lega2 ( our team is playing the play-off serie VS Sicily's Trapani of the former kinder Bologna's center Augusto Binelli).

Gretz


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> An all-geriatric team is about to be built , watch out.


Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill!!!!

Dinosaurs JEGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Two thumbs up to Plop for mentioning Ortiz. He's certainly one of the legends. 

I know this is the "Other Leagues" forum, but don't forget about Kevin Willis, the 42-year-old center for San Antonio. He doesn't have an ounce of fat on his body. He's still so strong and run up and down the court with anybody.  

Dinosaurs jega!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

:ttiwwp: 






My favorite dinosaur:













What shall we call him????


How about......................*Sabonisaurus lithuanicus.*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Nice*

Great pic, CFFH!

Very funny indeed.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Great picture , Crazy Fan from Idaho  

Sabonisaurus lithuanicus.

Scaring ! Steven Spielberg is going to make a movie out of it. 


Sabonisaurus Park


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

This is my favourite dinosaur.  
SuperMario!


----------

